# 3-5in for iowa



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

2nd week in a row not bad lets see if we get it


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah they say 4-6 again for Northwest Illinois on Sunday. But these are very early forecasts...


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

we got reports of 3-5 for omaha, and weather always flows right into iowa after us.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Joe where are you hearin this? I read on accuweather only 1-3. I like your 3-5 alot betterpayup  Hope there right!!


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

www.kcci.com 
noaa


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Same with me NOAA and KCCI, the main part of the snowwall is suppose to be in a angle from like s.w. IA threw DM and up towards Marshallton is to get between 3- 5 areas se and farther north 1-3. xysport 

POPO 4994 ho do you like your wings on that boss they come in pretty hand for like scooping ? looking to get a set have 2 town homes that are pains to wind row because of the drives on both sides!!


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

as long as it's over 2" but 5" sure would be nice. I sure had fun with the new plow last Monday. Now I wish I had a spreader for sand. Just bought more ice melt today. Time to get the truck cleaned up:redbounce


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

littleo92;355416 said:


> Same with me NOAA and KCCI, the main part of the snowwall is suppose to be in a angle from like s.w. IA threw DM and up towards Marshallton is to get between 3- 5 areas se and farther north 1-3. xysport
> 
> POPO 4994 ho do you like your wings on that boss they come in pretty hand for like scooping ? looking to get a set have 2 town homes that are pains to wind row because of the drives on both sides!!


if you want to try my boss v let me know suck for back draging once you get used to it you will wove it


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Accoriding to the radar is like right on the edge of Henry county. Im just waitin now. They are still callin for 3-5 for us!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

So how did everyone do this weekend??


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

we got about 5


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

we got 4" wish it was more. snow tonight, 1-2" maybe. Lets hope.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

so i have not reply to you on that offer jce4isu my computer at home froze up me so only time I can get on here is at work.
Had one of my property managment company's call me today and said that they are going to have to let another crew do my Pleasant Hill job because the triation home superviosr is *****ing and lieing to her say that we are doing a crapy job, one that I was not out sunday and the driveways where all pack down , funny thing is I was there twice on sunday Once at 2am tell 4:30am and back at it again at 4pm and I personaly hand shoveled a few drives that night. two I was ask yesterday afternoon to go do some clean up on it because it got a little warm and the pack down was now coming up so I sent a guy out last nigth around 5pm he was out 1 1/2 hours saw no snow on the drives and scraped a lot of the pack down up, so the building sup calls again today say ing we did a s-- job again and she has to pull me I got my friend going out before this other crew starts to take a few pic's and I show them to the property manamnet company. I do not now whats up this guys a--- I think hes trying to get more work for one of his buddys or something, :realmad: 

I hate liers :angry:


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

loved it. i made more the first snow fall but two weeks in a row.








i did more ice control the first weekend.


----------

